# I lost my baby



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

I lost my baby. I was 10 and a half weeks along. So, I won't be here anymore. I appreciate all the advice I have received. This is a very warm place to be.

Peace Out.

Heather


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Olerica (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so sorry Mama.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Please take care and know that if you need support, someone will be here.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry. That absolutely sucks.









Again, someone's here if you need a shoulder...


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you to all. Maybe I'll just hang out here in case I need support and grieving time... and maybe someday I'll have another baby.

Thank you so much for making me feel welcome.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

Heather, I am so sorry. please take care of yourself.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

ty apmama. I will. I feel a lot of healing posting on these boards, and finding others who have shared this similar loss, and receiving all these caring words.


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

Heather.







for your babe.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

ty very much fenix


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

I am very sorry that you lost your baby.
I do hope you stay and find comfort in the warm support you will find here.

*hugs*


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost your baby. I lost my baby at 14 weeks and I know how profoundly painful it is. I have found support here even when I am just lurking. I hope you will too.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

thank you ((Kaydasmom))

I find great comfort here. So many other women have gone through and continue to go through this tragedy. Thanks for being part of this space and being so welcoming.

thank you ((peacelovingmomma))







s I'm usually here lurking, typing or crying. My midwife says its good to grieve, but she's concerned with my crying because it tenses my uterus and I keep losing blood. And, I started off iron deficient. But I just can't stop crying.


----------



## annieskry (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I didnt join here until I lost Benjamin, I have found it wonderful to talk to people who have loved and lost. You are in my prayers.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

ty ((annieskry)) I've done a lot of grieving over the past two days. And, I've gotten a ton of support here, which I am very grateful for. I've also had wonderful suppor IRL, and it is all so very welcomed and needed. I feel very blessed to have the privileges of being here on this board, and having the friends that I do.


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I may have had twins.

When I told my midwife what my baby Luz looked like, she thought that he could easily be more like 12 weeks, which would have made him conceived in late December. I had my last period on January 11, and so may have ovulated again.

Because, this morning at 8:32 am, I passed tissue, which definitely looks a lot more like what I was expecting to see pass when my midwife told me I would pass tissue. And, so, I think that I had twins.









My midwife was also concerned, because I had been continuing to bleed pretty good every day since Luz's birth. And, it would make sense that I would lose them both if I had two babies in my uterus, and I hadn't even known I was pregnant until just over a month ago. I just would not have had the ability to nourish two little babes.


----------

